# Phrag Giganteum



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2009)

I recently aquired this one in spike. The first bloom was the all green bloom, as you can see the second bloom has a dark pouch. Temperature difference is all I can figure. So would that be warm =green bloom, cool =dark pouch ?? OR could it be the repot it got ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2009)

Just gorgeous. I do know that cooler temperatures make a difference in the color depth on Phrags -- that would be my guess.


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Cooler temps = more saturated colours in Phrags. Also, the repotting will mean that the pH of the mix was changed and pH affects nutrient take-up and colour. It really would've been best for the plant if you'd waited until after blooming to repot; but, if it's strong, you'll probably not see any problems anyway. However, if the reason you repotted was because it had poor roots, then the flower spike shoud've been cut when you added to it's stress by repotting.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like Cyp flowers as well - C. reginae in particular with its late flowering is pale in hot years and dark during the cool ones. Great flower BTW! I'm not a big green flowered Phrag person, but these guys with those outrageous petals are irresistable!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2009)

John M said:


> Beautiful! Cooler temps = more saturated colours in Phrags. Also, the repotting will mean that the pH of the mix was changed and pH affects nutrient take-up and colour. It really would've been best for the plant if you'd waited until after blooming to repot; but, if it's strong, you'll probably not see any problems anyway. However, if the reason you repotted was because it had poor roots, then the flower spike shoud've been cut when you added to it's stress by repotting.




Thanks all ! The roots were good, but it had dead roots of moss or a fern all through it (black and cobwebby looking) and it looked like the roots were suffocating. The crown and growths were way out of the pot, too. Phrags I repot in spike or bloom usually never skip a beat. I didn't want to leave it in that mess.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice flowers!
It is true than Phragmipedium are easy to repot even whne they are in bloom, but not the caudatum alliance and somes hybrids like this one. They are a little bit more tricky. If I was you, I'll wait without over water it or I'll cut off the spike before to repot them. It will be better for the plant to keep all it's energy in roots growths.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Very nice flowers!
> It is true than Phragmipedium are easy to repot even whne they are in bloom, but not the caudatum alliance and somes hybrids like this one. They are a little bit more tricky. If I was you, I'll wait without over water it or I'll cut off the spike before to repot them. It will be better for the plant to keep all it's energy in roots growths.



Thank you Jean-Pierre & John M for the good advice. I will be very careful with my watering.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 21, 2009)

Wonderful !!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 21, 2009)

yes, very, very nice large blooms!!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Jun 21, 2009)

It's beautiful, regardless. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

She repotted it because she's a major stockholder in the 'Barko' industry! :evil:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> She repotted it because she's a major stockholder in the 'Barko' industry! :evil:



Hey, I'm not a major stockholder..I am the President and CEO !!!oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 21, 2009)

Lovely plant and flowers Gilda...:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful Gilda, what a great buy.


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 24, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Grandma M (Jun 28, 2009)

That is so beautiful, Gilda. I love those long petals. Mine is starting to bloom again. Last year it had 5 flowers, at the present time it has 3 open and I can see another bud almost ready to unfurl. I'm hoping for 5 again this year. The longest petal is now just over 20". What is the length of your petals?

Marilyn


----------

